# Dachwasser in den Teich?



## kurt277 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo!!!
bin neu hier und bin bei der Planung eines Gartenteichs mit möglichkeit zum Schwimmen.
Da wir nicht so viel Platz auf dem Grundstück haben wär die beste Lösung das Dachwasser in den Teich rinnen zu lassen. Würde mir einiges an Platz sparen wenn das keine Probleme mit der Wasserqualität macht ????

Was könnte das Dachwasser für Auswirkung bzg. dem ganzen System haben??????

Habe einen Oase Filte!

bin für alle Infos dankbar !

gruß


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Servus Kurt

Herzlich Willkommen

Dachwasser ist belastet mit allen Stoffen die in der Luft herumfliegen. Sie lagern sich am Dach ab und werden mit dem Regen abgespült. Dadurch ist das Wasser damit kontaminiert.

Es müßte gefiltert werden.

Wenn jetzt noch Kupferrinne & Fallrohr auch noch vorhanden ist, kannst es ganz vergessen. Gelöste Kupferionen richten schwere, bis zum todführende
Krankheitssymptome bei Fischen hervor.

Was ich allerdings überhaupt nicht verstehe ....


> Da wir nicht so viel Platz auf dem Grundstück haben wär die beste Lösung das Dachwasser in den Teich rinnen zu lassen. Würde mir einiges an Platz sparen wenn das keine Probleme mit der Wasserqualität macht ????


Was hat dies alles mit dem Platz zu tun. Kläre mich bitte auf, stehe gerade am Schlauch


----------



## kurt277 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

bei unserem Haus läuft das Dachwasser frei über den Dachkerner in einen Betonring (Flächenversickerung).
Alson wenn ich die Betonringe entfernen könnte und das Dachwasser in den Teich rinnen lassen könnte hätte der Teich einen idealen Platz wo wir am meisten davon hätten!!!!!

Mir geht es da hauptsächlich um die Algenbildung (Fische sind kein muss).

gruß 
kurt


----------



## Oliver (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Vielleicht kannst du mal eine Skizze oder Fotos eurer Planung/Grundstückes hochladen und uns zeigen.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Servus Kurt

Wenn du auf Fische wirklich verzichten kannst, brauchst dich vor der Algenbildung nicht zu fürchten. Algen wollen auch kein Kupfer.

Aber wie gesagt, gefiltert und abstehen lassen würde ich schon empfehlen.

Kannst du die Kette nicht verlängern und leicht schräg in ein Regenfass leiten ?.
Dieses Regenwasser aus der Tonne dann filtern und in den Teich zum auffüllen einleiten.


----------



## Raven (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Moin Kurt,

ein Freund von mir benutzt Regenwasser zur Befüllung seines Fischteiches, mit folgendem Konzept:

Das Wasser rinnt vom Dach in eine Kunststoffrinne, die wiederum zu einem Kunststoffrohr führt (warum Kunststoff wurde ja schon erklärt). Das Rohr hat eine Weiche, gabelt sich also in zwei. In der Gabel ist eine Klappe, die mit einer Kunststoff-Wäscheleine mit einem "schwebenden" Eimer unter dem Rohr 1 verbunden ist. 

Das Sinn dahinter ist, dass die ersten 20l (mit dem allergröbsten Dreck) die vom Dach kommen im Eimer landen, bis der voll ist und die Klappe zieht. Dann fließt der Rest in ein Regenfass, von dem aus es dann manuell in den Filtergraben geleitet werden kann.

Wenn der Regen vorbei ist kippt der Mensch den Eimer aus, die Feder in der Weiche legt die Klappe zurück und alles kann wieder los gehen. 

Sollte das Fass mal voll sein, kann er über dem Regenfass noch auf Bodenablauf umstellen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. 

Ist ziemliche Frickelei, aber erstens cool   und zweitens scheint das bei ihm gut zu funktionieren. Die Fische sind topp gesund und mit Algen hat er auch keine Probleme die über die, die wir alle haben hienaus gehen. 

Ich kann ihn mal nach einer Skizze fragen, falls jemand Interesse hat.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## lollo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch Kupferrinne & Fallrohr auch noch vorhanden ist, kannst es ganz vergessen. Gelöste Kupferionen richten schwere, bis zum todführendeKrankheitssymptome bei Fischen hervor.


Hallo Helmut,

das gilt aber nur für den Anfang, wenn das Kupfer noch neu ist.
Durch die einsetzende Korrosion beim Kupfer, bildet sich auf der Oberfläche des Kupfers eine Schutzschicht die sogenannte Patina. 

In den meisten Häusern sind heute Kupferwasserleitungen verbaut. Das würde dann ja ebenfalls bedeuten, entgegen immer wieder hier in Beiträgen empfohlen mit Leitungswasser einen Wechsel vorzunehmen, diese Kupferionen einzubringen. 

Bei neuen Kupferleitungen wird empfohlen erst nach ca. einem halben Jahr das Wasser für Aquarien und Teichen daraus zu verwenden, bis dahin hat sich auch im inneren der Leitung eine Schutzschicht gebildet.

Bei Dachrinnen sollte man auch ca. ein halbes Jahr warten, wobei man hier den Verlauf der Patina allerdings besser verfolgen kann.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Servus Lothar

Ich denke das ist hier schon kontraversiell diskutiert worden. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt noch nicht schlau daraus geworden, weil


ich selbst kein Dachwasser einleitete
und keine Kupferdachrinne & Fallrohr hatte

dadurch auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Auch weiß ich nicht wie alt die Dachrinnen vom Kurt sind. Besser einmal zufrüh gewarnt, als zuspät.

Danke Dir für deinen Beitrag 

Er hat Licht ins Dunkel gebracht


----------



## kurt277 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Danke erst mal für die infos!!!

das haus steht schon 18 jahre lang und ich hoffe das das kupfer nichts mehr aus macht - wär nicht schlecht wenn ich den platz ausnützen könnte.



hab hier mal 2 fotos damit man sich den dachwasser ablauf vorstellen kann!

gruß 
kurt


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Servus Kurt

Wie gesagt, filtern oder absetzen lassen würde ich das Dachwasser auf alle Fälle. Das Kupfer dürfte dann keine Rolle mehr spielen.

Probiers einfach mal aus, auch eine Lösung im nachhinein wird sich finden lassen. Nur sorge für einen gezielten Überlauf des Teiches, denn Dachwasser + Regenwasser in den Teich wenn es mal schüttet... er wird garantiert überlaufen


----------



## kurt277 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

hallo digicat!

bin seit 2 tagen am bau vom neuem teich dran.
wir hatten 3 jahre schon einen kleinern teich mit goldfischen drin - jedoch meine frau wünscht sich schon so-so-so lange ein wasser wo man sich zur not auch noch abkühlen kann.
folgedessen möchten wir aus dem bestehenden teich einen größeren machen wo ca. 5x6m und 1,8m tief ist.
einen oase filter hab ich schon vom kollegen abgekauft (der hat eine größeren koiteich).
zur zeit geht alles drunter und drüber weil uns der perfekte plan fehlt:beeten

ziel wär es einen extra bereich zu machen wo die fische sind damit man den überblick wegen der vermehrung behält.
einen flachwasser (pflanzen) bereich max.tiefe von 80cm mit einem einlauf in den größeren (schwimm)-bereich. möchte gern die flachwasser zone auch als filter verwenden - weis aber nicht wie ich das machen soll????

schau dir mal das bild an-dann kannst dir es in etwa vorstellen.

gruß kurt


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Servus Kurt

Ist die Fläche mit 5 x 6 Meter das Äusserste oder würde es etwas größer auch noch gehen .

Es würde sich ein Ufergraben ala NG oder ein Pflanzteich als Filter anbieten.

Dazu würde es aber ein bisserl mehr Fläche brauchen


----------



## kurt277 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

hallo!

naja- möglich wär es schon größer, jedoch gibt es die folie nur bis 8meter bahnen.
müsste überlegen vielleicht zu kleben oder so?????

ein pflanzenbecken mit fische wär eine super sache (nähe terrasse wo wir sitzen).
hab mir schon überleget vielleicht an der hausmauer so eine art wasserlauf zu machen und auf solch eine art verschiedene zonen fürs filtern herzubringen.

hmmm, den filter wo ich ich habe ist der oase biotec 18!!!! ist kein kleiner filter

gruß


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Servus Kurt



> naja- möglich wär es schon größer, jedoch gibt es die folie nur bis 8meter bahnen





Hier bekommst sie breiter gibt aber viele andere Anbieter, habe gleich den ersten der Google-suche genommen 

Also vielleicht doch umplanen


----------



## undi (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*

Ich hab bisher ausschließlich Regenwasser zur Befüllung meines Teiches verwendet.
Auch mein neuer Teich mit circa 14.000 Liter wurde fast komplett mit Regenwasser gefüllt.
Die Kois haben damit noch nie Probleme gehabt und es ist mir auch noch nie ein Fisch gestorben.


----------



## lollo (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Dachwasser in den Teich?*



kurt277 schrieb:


> das haus steht schon 18 jahre lang und ich hoffe das das kupfer nichts mehr aus macht -



Hallo Kurt,

da hat sich dann schon eine Patina gebildet, das sollte dann gehen. Aber wie Helmut schon erwähnt, vorher Filtern oder Absetzen lassen.

Ich persönlich benutze ebenfalls das Regenwasser vom Dach, nur bei mir läuft es erst in die Zisterne. Zum Nachfüllen des Teiches nehme ich dann einen Teil Regenwasser, sowie einen Teil Brunnenwasser, und das schon über Jahre. 

Wenn du in dem Teich baden willst, wie du erwähnst, bedenke keine 230 Volt Pumpen* im* Teich zu verbauen. Das ist nicht erlaubt  (VDE Vorschriften) Da gelten dann andere Vorgaben.


----------

